# Top AQHA HUS Studs



## thoroughbredgirl8949 (Sep 1, 2010)

HelloI was wondering what AQHA studs are the best right now for Hunter Under Saddle/Western Pleasure or if anyone had any prospects. Thanks!


----------



## CB Ranch Horses (Dec 21, 2008)

The Ziprageous babies have been on fire at the AQHA World Show this year. Iron Age is going to be one of the upcoming sires once he gets more babies hitting the ground, they have all been HUGE, long legged and Scopey looking from what I've seen. A Good Machine just had 3 horses make it to the Finals of the 2 YO Old Western Pleasure at the 2010 AQHA World Show also. Pleasurehorse.com is the ultimate site to look at Stud Horses.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

These Irons Are Hot is verrry popular right now, and for good reason. 

These Irons Are Hot - AQHA Superior Hunter Under Saddle Stallion


----------



## BearleySmokin (Nov 17, 2010)

Sky's Blue Boy is a really nice HUS Stud... 
Skys Blue Boy


----------



## HUSAngel (Apr 18, 2010)

"It's All About Blue" by Sky's Blue Boy. Absolutely beautiful mover and stunning 
to look at. He's a 17.1h Brown stud. This is him.








www.rosenfeldtqh.com
I have a 7mo old filly by him and another one coming May 2011. I'm so pleased with this cross I had to do it again. My filly string tests to 17.1h, moves like she floats, and has the best tempermant you could ask for. Super smart. This is her at 3 days old.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

I hear the Sky's Blue Boy babies are selling like hot cakes in the QH market. I don't know of any personally, but I do have a friend who had a Good Machine baby. Great temperment, bombproof kids horse and won all the pleasure classes they put him in. Unfortunately he foundered at the age of 8 and had to be put down. In my experience the WP horses never stay sound for long.


----------



## HUSAngel (Apr 18, 2010)

They are selling like crazy! That's why I rebred my mare, I'll eventually sell 1 of the babies. I was originally going to breed to Sky, but then I saw his son IAAB. I liked him better than dad for my mare. IAAB's foals are finally proving themselves in the showring, which is cool. 

I think alot of these high end show horses are being started and shown under saddle (2yr olds) WAY to young, and long before there legs are developed enough. They are BIG as youngsters, so people show them early, and then you don't see these horses after a few years of showing.  They break down before they are 10. I won't be training mine under saddle until they are physically mature enough to handle it...ie LEGS/KNEES.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've seen really nice Skys Blue Boys and some not so great ones. The nice ones are HOT but the so-so ones.... not so much. I like the more western pleasure-y look but I do like Indian Artbeat....


----------



## HUSAngel (Apr 18, 2010)

Sky's Blue Boy & IAAB are more HUS type than WP. There is a Sky baby around here (must be a few years old) that is a NUT case. I guess the gal had to scratch her classes at a nearby show. 

It also takes a nice mare to add to the equation. But, it's always a gamble...could end up with anything, but odds usually are good if mom & dad are nice.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

There are a lot of Skys Blue Boys around here. The Majority of them are really nice and place really high but there are a few flakes. The ones around here a ridden by higher level riders but I think that's because these horses are going for $$$. The flakes tend to be ridden by novice riders. I don't know if that means they aren't as easy to deal with as some horses or if it means just that some are trained better than others. My trainer has a son of Skys Blue Boy and he has the best mind, good looking horse and great attitude. One of my favorites of her horses. He's also beginner safe but definitely not a western horse. English only.

The horses that I see around her that have awesome personalities and seem really quiet are the Last Captive babies but he's gelded now so you can't breed to him....


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree, HUSangel. By far the biggest issue with the pleasure industry is they start them way too young. Most of my friends are pleasure people, I myself am more into barrel racing and team penning. I bought a nice, cutting bred filly in June and EVERYONE is all over me about why I haven't started riding her yet. She's 18 months old!!! I don't know of any pleasure horses that are sound past the age of 8 or 9, it's just a shame. 

Blazing Hot is a big name, OP, if you're looking for more WP studs. A Good Machine, One Hot Krymsun, and Zips Chocolate Chip (if he's still even alive?) are also good, well known WP studs.


----------



## HUSAngel (Apr 18, 2010)

Don't give in to the pressure!!!! 18mo is way to young to ride, IMO. There is so much ground work that can be done right now that will make all the difference for her! I first saddled our 1st baby at 15mo, lunged, ground drove, etc., but we never got on him until 2 1/2yrs. We put a few rides on him and let him sit for the winter. He still had LOTS of growing to do! When we got back on him, this is what we got for his first trail ride....hubby took him out in a halter!!! He really was as calm as he looks. I think their minds have to mature too. My IAAB babies won't be saddlebroke until at least 2 1/2yrs, it's worth it to me to have a longer show career for them than an earlier one. Up until then it's play time.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

EternalSun said:


> Zips Chocolate Chip (if he's still even alive?).


I love Zips Chocolate Chip! and yes, he's still alive, very expensive stud fee but I wish, dream... etc... that I could breed my mare to him....


----------



## jhncck (Dec 4, 2011)

check out last detail hes standing at masterson farm in tennessee and the breeding fee isnt too terrible hes more of a hunter type stud im not sure how a wp foal would be but ive worked with two of his foals and they were very nice horses really sound minds. those two were rode by a youth competitor granted shes a fantastic rider... if i was going to breed to him i would use a straight quarter horse mare i dont like to have too much thoroughbred i am a bit biased i apologize haha but thats my opinion.hope you find a good stud!


----------



## DreamNSilvr (Dec 4, 2011)

*HUS Stallion*

Even though he's passed, the Natural Iron horses are still very nice and did well at Congress and the World show in HUS. Last I knew they still had frozen available so you'll still see them in the show ring for a few more years. 

Natural Iron


----------



## PaintedDetail (Nov 23, 2011)

I wanted to mention my stallion Painted Detail. His show and breeding career are off to a late start but I think he is going to prove himself as a great sire. 

Painted Detail is a 1999 AQHA/APHA 16.2 Hand Grey Overo Stallion. He is sired by AQHA World and Congress Champion Last Detail out of Frenchie Gail (TB), AQHA Res World Champion Producer. He received his ROM in Hunter Under Saddle in 2010 with points also in Halter and Western Pleasure and he was a 2010 AQHA World Show Qualifier in HUS. This stallion is so good minded and quiet, most people wouldnt even know he is a stallion. He has a very limited foal crop but we are expecting 10 foals this spring. He can be bred to AQHA/APHA/TB mares.

His 2012 stud fee is $750 but I am offering an early booking discount of only $500! If you have any questions about Painted Detail I would love to talk to you about him. You can email me directly at [email protected] his website is www.painteddetail.com also check him out on Facebook!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

PaintedDetail said:


> I wanted to mention my stallion Painted Detail. His show and breeding career are off to a late start but I think he is going to prove himself as a great sire.
> 
> Painted Detail is a 1999 AQHA/APHA 16.2 Hand Grey Overo Stallion. He is sired by AQHA World and Congress Champion Last Detail out of Frenchie Gail (TB), AQHA Res World Champion Producer. He received his ROM in Hunter Under Saddle in 2010 with points also in Halter and Western Pleasure and he was a 2010 AQHA World Show Qualifier in HUS. This stallion is so good minded and quiet, most people wouldnt even know he is a stallion. He has a very limited foal crop but we are expecting 10 foals this spring. He can be bred to AQHA/APHA/TB mares.
> 
> His 2012 stud fee is $750 but I am offering an early booking discount of only $500! If you have any questions about Painted Detail I would love to talk to you about him. You can email me directly at [email protected] his website is www.painteddetail.com also check him out on Facebook!


Wow, he's nice! If only mare was taller.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

MyLittlePonies said:


> Wow, he's nice! If only mare was taller.


My mare is 14.3 I bred her to a 15.3 stud and got a 16 hand baby...:wink:


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> My mare is 14.3 I bred her to a 15.3 stud and got a 16 hand baby...:wink:


You lucky  I'm just not sure if it would be safe to cross a 14h mare with a 16.1? Just never tried it is all.


----------



## Movin Artfully (Dec 8, 2008)

HUS- Its All About Blue, Skys Blue Boy, Allocate Your Assets, A Chance for Romance, The Krymsun Kruzer, These Irons are Hot. A bump for Lauren's stallion Painted Detail. I'd love to see him in person!

WP- Invitation Only, Blazing Hot, VS Code Red, One Hot Krymsun


----------

